# Frage zu einer berechnung in SCL



## litlegerman (25 September 2018)

folgenden Aufgabenstellung:
Fügen Sie in das Projekt den in SCL zu programmierenden FB "Motor" ein. 

         In diesem FB soll die Drehzahl n in Abhängigkeit von der Erreger­spannung Ue und dem Lastmoment ML nach der folgenden Beziehung berechnet werden:

n / % := 5000 / (Ue / V) - 1082 * (ML / Nm) / (Ue / V) [SUP]2[/SUP] .

         Dabei werden also die Erregerspannung Ue und das Lastmoment ML mit ihren physikalischen Einheiten angegeben. Die Drehzahl n liefert den Wert des Sensors in % und soll auf den Messbereich 0 bis 100 % begrenzt werden.

Ich dachte an diese Lösung in SCL (sorry leider nur ein Screenshot, da ich setp7 auf einer Virtuellen Maschine am laufen habe)


leider liefert der FB immer nur 100% also Überlauf, dich denke ich hab da irgend einen dummen Fehler drinn, könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## mek_meik (25 September 2018)

Warum quadrierst du dein nz? Wäre dein Ergebnis nicht anders wenn du wie in der Formel nur die Spannung quadrierst und die dann auch noch im Nenner steht? 

Ich glaube ich muss den Papula noch mal wieder suchen


----------



## JesperMP (25 September 2018)

Dein Formel:
n / % := 5000 / (Ue / V) - 1082 * (ML / Nm) / (Ue / V) [SUP]2[/SUP] .

Ich wurde das so formatieren:
n [%]:= 5000 / Ue [V]  - *(*1082 * ML [Nm]/ Ue [V]*)*[SUP]2[/SUP] .

edit: Nein, wenn man es streng nach ausführungsvorrang (kenne den deutschen Term nicht), dann ist dein Formel wie so:
n [%]:= (5000 / Ue [V]) - (1082 * (ML [Nm] / *(*Ue [V]*)*[SUP]2[/SUP] )).


Dein SCL code:
nz := 5000 / (Ue/1) - 1082 * (ML/1) / (Ue/1) ;
nz := nz * nz ;

Ist wie:
n [%]:= *(*5000 / Ue [V]  - 1082 * ML [Nm]/ Ue [V]*)*[SUP]2[/SUP] .

edit: Wie ist den ursprünglichen Formel oder Aufgabetekst ?


----------



## mek_meik (25 September 2018)

Meinst du deine hintere Klammer ist richtig?

Ich würde wohl so rangehen:

n = (5000/ Ue) - (1082 * (ML / (Ue)²))

Edit: Das ist ja das gleiche 

Edit2: Ach du hattest auch editiert.


----------



## litlegerman (25 September 2018)

mek_meik schrieb:


> Warum quadrierst du dein nz? Wäre dein Ergebnis nicht anders wenn du wie in der Formel nur die Spannung quadrierst und die dann auch noch im Nenner steht?


wenn ich nur die Spannung ins Quadrat setze passen die Ergebnisse wesentlich besser


----------



## shrimps (25 September 2018)

Ich muss ganz Einsteigerhaft fragen warum ein FB und nicht eine Function ?
Lerne gerne...

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PN/DP (25 September 2018)

litlegerman schrieb:


> In diesem FB soll die Drehzahl n in Abhängigkeit von der Erreger*spannung Ue und dem Lastmoment ML nach der folgenden Beziehung berechnet werden:
> 
> n / % := 5000 / (Ue / V) - 1082 * (ML / Nm) / (Ue / V) [SUP]2[/SUP] .


Setze mal die Konstanten als REAL-Konstanten ein (5000*.0* und 1082*.0*) - nicht daß das Programm teilweise mit Ganzzahlen rechnet.

Wo hast Du die Formel her, wie lautet die Formel genau? Bedeutet das [SUP]2[/SUP] Quadrat oder ist es eine Anmerkung/Quellenverzeichnis-Note?
Komisch: Die physikalischen Einheiten in die Formel eingesetzt ergibt: 1/V - Nm/V[SUP]2[/SUP]

Ich würde die Formel so in SCL übersetzen:

```
nz := 5000.0 / Ue - 1082.0 * ML / (Ue * Ue);
```

Harald


----------



## gravieren (25 September 2018)

```
n / % := 5000 / (Ue / V) - 1082 * (ML / Nm) / (Ue / V) [SUP]2[/SUP] .
```

Doofe Frage:

n / %    -->  n in % --> Istdrehzahl in Prozent    ?
(Ue / V)  --> Ue in Volt -->   z.b.  Eingansspannung in der Einheit Volt

. . .

Könnte das sein   ?

Siehe #7    --> Das könnte richtig sein   ?


----------



## Heinileini (25 September 2018)

gravieren schrieb:


> n / %    -->  n in % --> Istdrehzahl in Prozent    ?
> (Ue / V)  --> Ue in Volt -->   z.b.  Eingansspannung in der Einheit Volt
> Könnte das sein   ?


Das ist mit Sicherheit so gemeint - da legt jemand Wert darauf, eine Formel "dimensionslos" zu machen. 
Mir ist so etwas noch nie geheuer gewesen. Wenn man die Dimensionen korrekt mit durchschleppt - und wenn es einem noch so mühsam vorkommt - man merkt dann spätestens beim Ergebnis, wenn Müll herauskommt, sprich wenn die Dimension keinerlei Ähnlichkeit mit dem Erwarteten hat.
Hier werden zwar nicht Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen, aber Äpfel von Birnen subtrahiert.
Ich weiss jedenfalls nicht, was soll es bedeuten, wenn von ProVoltsteln diverse NewtonMeterstelProQuadratVoltstel subtrahiert werden sollen. 



PN/DP schrieb:


> Komisch: Die physikalischen Einheiten in die Formel eingesetzt ergibt: 1/V - Nm/V2


Nicht nur komisch - hier verbietet sich jeder Versuch, weiter zu rechnen!


----------



## JesperMP (26 September 2018)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Komisch: Die physikalischen Einheiten in die Formel eingesetzt ergibt: 1/V - Nm/V[SUP]2[/SUP]


Der "Formel" ist ganz durcheinander. Der Formel hat Konstanten, und Konstanten haben auch Dimensionen, [n/V] oder [n * Nm/V] oder so ähnliches. Nur wenn man sämtliche Dimensionen hat kann man verstehen was berechnet werden muss.
Deswegen habe ich nach den richtige ursprünglichen Formel gefragt.


			
				JesperMP schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist den ursprünglichen Formel oder Aufgabetekst ?


----------



## RedCali (26 September 2018)

na hier steht sie doch  : 
Regelung - ich verstehe es nicht

wurde im alten Thread nicht weitergeführt,dann würde man die zusammenhäng sofort verstehen. 
Das bei Konstanten die Einheiten nicht mit geschrieben werden habe ich schon so oft gesehen und diskutiert, in meinen Augen ist das mathematischer Quark


----------

